# Same Gnome



## yannickterre (3 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un aurait-il un jour, ne sachant pas quoi faire, alors qu'il pleuvait et faisait très froid, compilé un petit jeu linux (same gnome ) pour OSX ???

Déjà est-ce possible ???

Merci de vos lumières...

PS : j'ai le fichier compilé pour ubuntu en .deb


----------



## ntx (3 Juin 2010)

iAnn a dit:


> Déjà est-ce possible ???


Tout est possible :rateau: Si ton application ne se trouve pas sur Fink ou Darwin Port, la réponse à ta première question est sûrement non.
Donc si tu veux t'y essayer, bon courage. Ca peut se faire en un tour de main comme demander 6 mois de boulot.


----------



## yannickterre (3 Juin 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Tout est possible :rateau: Si ton application ne se trouve pas sur Fink ou Darwin Port, la réponse à ta première question est sûrement non.
> Donc si tu veux t'y essayer, bon courage. Ca peut se faire en un tour de main comme demander 6 mois de boulot.



Merci pour ta réponse, même si çà ne m'avance pas trop...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Juin 2010)

Tu as des solutions, comme installer VirtualBox, télécharger une iso d'ubuntu, l'installer dans une machine virtuelle, et hop ! Tu pourra jouer à ton jeux Linux. 

Sinon, je pense que ça doit se passer au niveau de X11 et ce genre de trucs. Déjà tu dois trouver les sources du logiciel (hé oui le .deb c'est pour les distro debian, dont ubuntu fait partie!), les compiler etc...


----------



## yannickterre (3 Juin 2010)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Tu as des solutions, comme installer VirtualBox, télécharger une iso d'ubuntu, l'installer dans une machine virtuelle, et hop ! Tu pourra jouer à ton jeux Linux.
> 
> Sinon, je pense que ça doit se passer au niveau de X11 et ce genre de trucs. Déjà tu dois trouver les sources du logiciel (hé oui le .deb c'est pour les distro debian, dont ubuntu fait partie!), les compiler etc...



Bonsoir et merci,
c'est ce que j'ai fait, 
mais je suis limité avec Vitualbox à 800x600 pixels car ubuntu ne reconnais pas l'écran du mac 27"... et si on choisi le plus difficile avec le plus de billes, on ne voit plus grand chose.


----------



## ntx (4 Juin 2010)

Si tu t'étais donné la peine d'aller faire une toute petite recherche sur Google, tu serais rapidement arrivé sur la page Wikipedia sur le sujet qui donne des liens vers une version Javascript qui doit fonctionner dans ton navigateur web ou Java qui me semble par contre plutôt foireuse.

Sinon pour la question initiale, il ne me semble que tu n'as pas les sources, donc dans ce cas pas de recompilation possible.


----------



## yannickterre (4 Juin 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Si tu t'étais donné la peine d'aller faire une toute petite recherche sur Google, tu serais rapidement arrivé sur la page Wikipedia sur le sujet qui donne des liens vers une version Javascript qui doit fonctionner dans ton navigateur web ou Java qui me semble par contre plutôt foireuse.
> 
> Sinon pour la question initiale, il ne me semble que tu n'as pas les sources, donc dans ce cas pas de recompilation possible.



Bonsoir,

ben si je me suis donné la peine... avec du mal ne parlant que très peu anglais...
bien sûr que je suis tombé entre autre sur cette page :
les version en javascript ne permettent pas une dimension importante du jeu qui est vite limité.
et j'ai suivi tous les autres liens... 

"le mal" que je me suis donné c'est aussi de récupérer une ancienne version (la plus esthétique de mon point de vu) et de l'installer sous ubuntu 10.04... ce qui m'a déjà pris pas mal de temps pour déchiffrer...

J'ai trouvé aussi une version compilée pour mac, mais avant OSX et à l'esthétique...

J'ai même essayé d'émuler  la version 6 d'ubuntu sans grand succès !!!

La version que je cherchais est celle-ci : same gnome 2.28.0 / Callum McKenzie

code source : http://gnome-games.sourcearchive.com/documentation/2.22.3/same-gnome_2game_8c-source.html

Avec le gros problème de ne pas être informaticien...

Mon problème et en partie résolu, sur la partie linux, une âme charitable m'a aider à configurer Ubuntu 10.04 émulé sous VirtualBox pour que je puisse afficher en plein écran...

Mais si quelqu'un avait codé ce jeu pour OSX, j'en serai ravi !!!


----------



## ntx (4 Juin 2010)

Le code est pas bien gros, mais il demande les librairies graphiques de Linux et je ne les ai pas sur ma machine.

Sinon il y a ça


----------



## yannickterre (5 Juin 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Le code est pas bien gros, mais il demande les librairies graphiques de Linux et je ne les ai pas sur ma machine.
> 
> Sinon il y a ça



Merci,
je l'avais trouvé aussi...
mais çà n'a pas le même charme et va moins loin en nombre d'objets.
Bonne soirée.


----------

